# Bedrail



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi. What kind of bedrail do you ladies use? I got one at Toys R Us...a mesh Safety First but according to Dr. Sears it should have the CPSC label on it to make sure it's safe. This one doesn't. It also say to be careful that baby can become trapped (I know they probably all say that) but if it doesn't have the safeyty seal on it, I'm nervous to use it. What do you ladies use? I can't push the bed against a wall.
TIA!


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

The Snug Tuck Pillow (http://www.snugtuckpillow.com) and LOVE it


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

But isn't that just like a crib bumper and don't they babies can suffocate on those or only get CO2...something like that.?


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Well, we've been using the Safety First with no problems (dd is now 16 mos). I don't know anything about the labeling, but I think you're right - they will ALL say that baby can become trapped. Anyway, remember that baby product manufacturers have an interest in putting the fear of God into co-sleepers and making them think they need a crib and ALL the baby trappings. Not to mention the liability issues of NOT saying that baby could become trapped. I mean, we're a country of such idiots (or such lawsuit mongers) that we need to be reminded that plastic shopping bags are a suffocation hazard! (Sorry for the side rant!!! That issue really irks me







: )

I think one of the greatest things about co-sleeping is how in-tune we can be to our babies. I know where in the bed my baby is at all times and have, so far, been able to protect her from any danger - pillow or blanket over her face are the ones that come to mind. Likewise, I believe I would have known before my baby slipped into the gap between the bed rail and suffocated. Our rails fit pretty tightly to the mattress. I think it would have taken quite a gymnastic feat for dd to wedge her body in there.

HTH!


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

We have the safety first sit on top (is that what you mamas have?). I can't possible see how anyone or anything could get under it...it locks into place and is SO snug to my mattress.

I







it. It has made me feel so much more comfortable co-sleeping (we have a high bed and a hardwood floor).


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah, that's the one I have.







I'm just debating on whether or not to trust it and use it or get the snug tuck. They both seem safe to me, I'm just paranoid! LOL
But, it does look pretty hard for baby to wedge their body in between it!


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidensMommie*
But isn't that just like a crib bumper and don't they babies can suffocate on those or only get CO2...something like that.?









The Snug Tuck is a lot firmer than a pillow or bumper so that isn't supposed to be a problem. I have one and really like it.


----------



## ammg (Aug 20, 2004)

I've been looking for a solution for baby-proofing a king-sized bed. My 5 month-old is crawling around. I'm worried when he's taking a nap or when I get up before he does that he'll crawl out of the bed. I've read the reviews for the snug tuck pillow, which sound nice while the baby is sleeping, but not while the baby is awake and crawling. He could crawl right over it. The bedrail systems don't go completely around the bed. What solutions have other people used (other than putting the bed on the floor -- there's no room for that).

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## momst.john (Aug 25, 2004)

Like Allison, I'm wondering about my queen bed and safety issues for when baby wakes up and starts crawling before you get to the room. Is there anything taller because my babe would crawl right over the snug fit pillow rail.


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

We have that "sits on top" type & use it when I sleep alone with the baby in the futon at my mom's. It is good enough to keep him from just rolling out in his sleep, but I have to be super vigilant with the monitor when he naps alone, or he could boost himself over it & it would be a bit too far to the ground (he is 15 mo now).

However, at home, it just wouldn't work. Took up too much of our Queen size bed for anyone to sleep well & I couldn't rig them up all the way around the bed to protect during naps. So, after 8 months of saying I couldn't put the bed on the floor, we did what we had to & put the bed on the floor. The bed still felt too small, so we put a twin size up next to the queen & then DS learned how to safely get off the bed & now it's all good.


----------

